# Anyone know? Wiring harness



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like I have a wiring harness issue on my Cub. After 10 yrs, corrosion has set in on a short harness who's principle purpose appears to be to add a socket for what looks like a relay of some kind.

I'm not sure whether the harness is a Kohler part or a Cub part. There is a tag on the harness with a P/N of 629-3076.

Oh, the Engine is a Kohler Command series, CH20S and the Cub is a 3xxx series.

Hopefully you can see the corrosion on the socket located at mid-point. The tractor came from the factory with electrical tape bridging/sealing the socket and relay. The red wire goes to the battery term on the starter solenoid and the green wire is a ground connection.

Not quite sure what this relay does but the wiring for the carb fuel shutoff solenoid isn't getting any power. If I jumper power to the solenoid, engine starts and runs just fine.

Reason for the question is there are no Cub dealers close by where I'm living now. I stand a better chance of getting a new harness locally if the harness is a Kohler part.

I'd appreciate any light you can shine on this harness.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry,Mickey,but there's no way to say on this. Without the model and serial #,it could be anything! The # , on the tag is probably the harness maker's list #,which would be no help.
I did ,however,run it through(on Partstree.com), as the 3204 that you have listed,and I found a harness that looks like it,that controls the charging,and fuel solenoid. it goes for around $80.
My advice is to clean it with electrical cleaner,and check to see if it helps.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

You're a better man than I as I couldn't find anything on partstree regarding a wiring harness.

Going to be hard trying to clean the socket as 1 terminal on the solenoid has rusted completely off. What I'm in need of more is the solenoid. With a lot of effort it is possible I can get the socket and contacts back in working order.

Thanks for the reply and if you could point me to where you saw the harness I would for ever be grateful.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sure. When you log in to the site, go to KOHLER Engines,and look for the Kohler Command CH/CV17-25,and your spec #.Some are listed as being for an MTD,and this will be closest to yours.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

It appears to be an Operator Presence Relay, which should be a relatively "generic" part.
A better picture of just the relay would help though.
You can likely just stop by any OPE dealer with the old part and ask for "one of these".


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Think I have things in hand now. Was able to salvage the relay socket. Got things cleaned but had difficulty getting the terminal for the battery connection fixed. Spade from the relay rusted off flush. Will have to replace the female half of the connection as it was rusted too bad to salvage. Doing a lot of looking, the relay appears to be a very common relay used in a number of cars.

Likely could find a relay at local auto parts store IF one could find someone with knowledge that goes beyond *make/model/yr of car*. :fineprint Also found I can order one from either Allied or Newark and priced in the $5 range.

Edit:

Finally stopped messing around trying to not spend a buck and ordered the relay from Allied. Priced at $4.25 ea and I ordered 2. Time they got through nickel and diming you to death, bill came to a little over $20.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank it was Mon when I ordered the relays from Allied and they arrived yesterday afternoon. Relay installed on the machine today and now starts and runs OK except for one thing.

Found out the VR bit the dust and for everything to get back to where all is OK, a functioning VR is necessary. The fuel solenoid gets power from 2 different sources. Initially it gets power from the starter solenoid while cranking. After the start switch is disengaged, the fuel solenoid gets power from the Alt output. So if no output from the Alt the engine will stop in a couple seconds.

VR has been ordered and should see it either today or tomorrow. So as soon as I get the VR swapped out, all will be back like new again.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

That really doesn't make sense.
How does the power from the alternator get to the battery for charging?
Power would flow FROM the battery toward the alternator if the alternator isn't producing.
The fuel solenoid should have 12V in either case, being from the alternator OR battery.
Edit:
The only way I can think of this circuit being as you describe would be if the relay is powered by the alternator only.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> That really doesn't make sense.
> How does the power from the alternator get to the battery for charging?
> Power would flow FROM the battery toward the alternator if the alternator isn't producing.
> The fuel solenoid should have 12V in either case, being from the alternator OR battery.
> ...


Bill, you really need to look at the schematic to get the picture. All it takes is a pair of input wires and a couple diodes to control the flow direction.

Look on the left side (bottom of the schematic as it is orientated) of the schematic.

I had a hard time getting it all figured out until I had the detailed schematic.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I didn't have a schematic either.
I "think" I see what you mean.
Appears to be a pretty convoluted way of doing things:lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It is,Bill. That's so you take it to a shop,to be repaired.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Think Rube Goldberg work at Kohler for a couple yrs or maybe a couple people from the plumbing Div had something to do with the wiring  In 02 they eliminated the relay and cable assy shown above. There were cheaper and simpler ways to accomplish the task and it appears they found them beginning in 02.

Makes you wonder what was going on for the period the relay was used. If the relay was the way they wanted to go, why not just insert the relay socket into the main cable? Seems like the whole reason for the relay and 2 different power wires to the fuel solenoid was to not actuate the fuel solenoid IF the brake switch was not activated. I don't see what that accomplishes.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Think Rube Goldberg work at Kohler for a couple yrs or maybe a couple people from the plumbing Div had something to do with the wiring  In 02 they eliminated the relay and cable assy shown above. There were cheaper and simpler ways to accomplish the task.

Makes you wonder what was going on for the period the relay was used. If the relay was the way they wanted to go, why not just insert the relay socket into the main cable? Seems like the whole reason for the relay and 2 different power wires to the fuel solenoid was to not actuate the fuel solenoid IF the brake switch was not activated. I don't see what that accomplishes.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

All fixed. Working like new again.

With that said, I did a half azz job on the troubleshooting. real problem other than the relay was the connector for the ign switch. All terminals corroded and one had intermittent contact. Wouldn't you know it, it was the terminal that was needed most to correct the problem.

Now have new terminals for the connector. That's all it took to fix the secondary problem. The VR is a more complex design than I thought. There has to be voltage on the DC output terminal before it will work. With the ign switch problem fixed, and still using the old VR, charging system is working well.

Should have done a better job troubleshooting to begin with but will give myself a pass as the ign switch appeared to be working fine. Those intermittent problems will get you every time.


----------

